# Bragging on...



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

just want to do some bragging on my schutzhund trainer, Gustavo Sanchez. I will let the video do the talking:


----------



## ST33L3R (Nov 17, 2010)

Your Trainer is amazing. I wish we had something around here like that.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!! That was seriously awesome! Very nicely done!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you! I am very fortunate to be able to train with him. He is selective about the people he takes on.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nice!

You are extremely lucky to have such a great trainer! 

Just curious, what was the final score?


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

You must not have watched the video! 

98-95-99 

for second place by 1 point. The winner was someone Gustavo trains with Mike Shliapin


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I definitely watched the whole video but it cut off right when the judge went to read the results off and for some reason I can't access your other videos.

All I know was that some spectaotors were talking about 98 points and then the dog forged on the transport back. 

Nice scores though!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, I need to update my prescription... totally need new glasses.

Just went to watch the video again thinking maybe I missed it but realized the score shows in the beginning of the video!

I must have missed it the first time around!

Sorry!!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Elizabeth it was easy to miss. thank you for watching the video!


----------

